

Etacts Adds Contact Info, Social Networking, and Handy Statistics to Gmail - cominatchu
http://lifehacker.com/5491683/etacts-adds-contact-info-social-networking-and-handy-statistics-to-your-gmail-sidebar

======
fjabre
This is pretty much exactly what Rapportive had just released except this has
some added functionality. They imitated it very quickly unless they had plans
to do this all along..

Xobni also had indicated it wanted to get into Google Apps and Gmail at some
point in the near future. I wonder if this is the new model for building
services on top of Gmail..

~~~
pclark
it has more features but a much poorer ui than rapportive.

for one thing their logo (etacts) is larger than the name of the person the
email is from in the side bar.

------
fjabre
Unfortunately only Etacts has access to Gmail's new oAuth APIs as far as I can
tell..

In all fairness, I do hope Google gets around to releasing those APIs to the
rest of us soon...

~~~
pilif
are you sure this is still private?

I haven't tried this, but
<http://sites.google.com/site/oauthgoog/Home/oauthimap> doesn't at all look
private to me. In fact, when I found that, I was very happy to see this
ingenious combination of SASL and OAuth.

~~~
fjabre
nice find. Thanks! Currently experimental but hopefully this is what they
intend to officially release soon as rumored..

ps.. Does this work with Google Apps?? Anyone?

~~~
ooorrr
You certainly can't run it in conjunction - i.e. gmail in one tab and google
apps in the other - it only handles one acct (unlike Rapportive). I didn't try
just a google apps account.

------
cryptnoob
Cool Timing! Looks like "Go Test It" may live another day!

------
pclark
I think their website is down...

~~~
cominatchu
should be quick again, sorry for the blip

